# Hanomag super power of 1913......



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

This photo collection was posted on another forum. Despite having a UK produced VHS tape of the railways of Indonesia, somehow this class of locos missed, a narrow gauge 2-12-2T:

http://www.geoff-plumb.fotopic.net/p39289136.html

They had a lot of Mallets and rack locos too at one time. Interesting place, buying locos from the UK, Swiss, Dutch, Germans and Japanese.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW , thanks for that link to all of the photos , different , but steam locos they are .


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The little 2-4-0s have to be some of the prettiest colonial locos ever.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Garrett. Very nice locomotives like that little 0-4-0 tramloco (Beyer. Peacock). Colorfull little machine! 
The pictures remind me of photobooks of (often colonial) railroads and trains by Collin Garratt. 
BTW, those overcrowded coaches would be a challenge to model! ;-)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

They would cost $4700 in figures alone!!!!! 

I have several Collin Garratt books, very true. Ditto with Charles S. Small (of LG&B fame).


----------

